# test strips allowance for pumpers



## Lauras87 (Aug 19, 2013)

can i ask & i'm sure i may have asked or read before (but cant find the page)

how many boxes of strips do you need a month on the pump?

2011 PCT guidelines state 5 boxes a month even with 8 tests a day (no driving or hypos or illness etc to factor in) 

am getting my medication sorted on wednesday (as well as a rocket for the doctor who said i'm a type 2 & dont need to test......)


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 19, 2013)

My DSN wrote a letter to my GP telling them to give me 6 boxes a month.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 19, 2013)

I have as many as I want


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 19, 2013)

I get 6 x 50 strips and that usually lasts me about 5 weeks.....

sometimes less, sometimes more, 5 boxes will be about right, more than enough once settled.......


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 19, 2013)

I get 300 per script and go ang get another lot whenever I start the last box. I don't really notice how long that takes.


----------



## Redkite (Aug 19, 2013)

It shouldn't be a rigid monthly repeat prescription, as your testing frequency will vary.  We have 8 boxes of 50 each time, and I guess I get a repeat about every 6 weeks.  I like to keep a minimum stock of 4 at all times!


----------



## chandler (Aug 19, 2013)

Interesting to hear what other get. I'm new to the pump and managed to get my repeat raised from 50 to 100 strips lasy month.  

Just returned from the GP surgery. I requested a repeat script online at the weekend and the prescriptions I've collected have everything on them - apart from the Contour test strips.  When I queried it, I was told I have to make an appointment with my GP as I am asking for them so often!

I'm sure they must have other people who are more in need of an appointment.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 19, 2013)

chandler said:


> Interesting to hear what other get. I'm new to the pump and managed to get my repeat raised from 50 to 100 strips lasy month.
> 
> Just returned from the GP surgery. I requested a repeat script online at the weekend and the prescriptions I've collected have everything on them - apart from the Contour test strips.  When I queried it, I was told I have to make an appointment with my GP as I am asking for them so often!
> 
> I'm sure they must have other people who are more in need of an appointment.



I agree about the appointments! I had my yearly medication review in April so shouldn't need one til April 2014

Was refused all medication in July as I needed a medication review again - had it

And received a letter telling me I need another review on 1 September so rung today & lost my temper about needing another review (a review where I was told I only need to test pre breakfast, lunch & tea - apparently I don't need to confirm hypo or illness or to drive - they said dvla guidelines doesn't say we need to test plus type 1's don't need to carb count)

Can't wait to see the doctor on Wednesday now


----------



## Redkite (Aug 19, 2013)

Can your consultant write to your GP?  Whenever my son's repeat prescription comes up for review, I just write on the slip "medications reviewed in clinic, x date", and they just put a new date on.

Someone posted a letter recently from I think government advisors or Dept of Health addressed to GPs, confirming that type 1's need unrestricted access to testing strips.  Send your GP a copy of that.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Can your consultant write to your GP?  Whenever my son's repeat prescription comes up for review, I just write on the slip "medications reviewed in clinic, x date", and they just put a new date on.
> 
> Someone posted a letter recently from I think government advisors or Dept of Health addressed to GPs, confirming that type 1's need unrestricted access to testing strips.  Send your GP a copy of that.



They've been told by both my consultants (normal diabetes & pump consultants)

Have got the letter, DVLA guidelines, PCT guidelines, my DAFNE book & my DUK advocacy pack about test strips.

Have wondered if my complaint to nhs England has sparked all this?


----------



## Redkite (Aug 19, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> They've been told by both my consultants (normal diabetes & pump consultants)
> 
> Have got the letter, DVLA guidelines, PCT guidelines, my DAFNE book & my DUK advocacy pack about test strips.
> 
> Have wondered if my complaint to nhs England has sparked all this?


!!!!  Someone at your GP practice is either very stubborn or just has no common sense.  There was a time a few years back when I was told I could only have 4 boxes at a time, but when I said I'd be back for a repeat every 3 weeks they realised how stupid it was.  I hope you can get them to see sense, it's so tiresome having to sort out basic stuff like this


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 19, 2013)

Extra big rocket for the Doc !  ( made me smile, does he not know who he is dealing with ? )


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 20, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I agree about the appointments! I had my yearly medication review in April so shouldn't need one til April 2014
> 
> *Was refused all medication in July as I needed a medication review again* - had it
> 
> ...



Absolutely horrendous! And quite possibly malpractice? If you have a letter in front of you that says T1s MUST test before any driven journey, and every 2hrs on longer journeys how can you say they 'don't need to test'?!? 'Not needing to carb count' is just stupidity and as for refusing medication until review that is just utterly shocking. Is there nowhere else you can go?


----------



## pav (Aug 20, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Absolutely horrendous! And quite possibly malpractice? If you have a letter in front of you that says T1s MUST test before any driven journey, and every 2hrs on longer journeys how can you say they 'don't need to test'?!? 'Not needing to carb count' is just stupidity and as for refusing medication until review that is just utterly shocking. Is there nowhere else you can go?




Just some doctors are still in the dark ages, was asked a similar question why are you testing. I am not a pumper just on hypo causing meds.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 20, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Absolutely horrendous! And quite possibly malpractice? If you have a letter in front of you that says T1s MUST test before any driven journey, and every 2hrs on longer journeys how can you say they 'don't need to test'?!? 'Not needing to carb count' is just stupidity and as for refusing medication until review that is just utterly shocking. Is there nowhere else you can go?



i've actually spoken to a solicitor today who deals with clinical neg & they said to sue as its putting myself & other type 1's (and 2's on insulin) in danger.

i always test before i drive & stop just short of 2 hours to test again, i'm not loosing my licence for them.

the senior partner at the docs said that about carb counting but said the docs there know jack about insulin & type 1 care

i'm in the process of battling to get a place at an excellent surgery with type 1 care (just out of the catchment)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 20, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> i'm in the process of battling to get a place at an excellent surgery with type 1 care (just out of the catchment)



Fingers crossed for you! May well be worth mentioning your info about clinical negligence to the surgery or possibly PALS (does that still exist?)


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 20, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Fingers crossed for you! May well be worth mentioning your info about clinical negligence to the surgery or possibly PALS (does that still exist?)



PALS does apparently exist but you never get an answer.

i currently have a complaint with nhs england, so wonder if it would help.

had to ring about not being allowed ketostix & surprise, the new practice manager isnt aware of any failings by the surgery!


----------



## Riri (Aug 20, 2013)

Just had my quarterly review at the pump clinic. Consultant has never mentioned testing frequency before but today she said that I should be aiming to test between 4/5 times a day. I went straight back at her and pointed out that with carb counting, DVLA guidance for driving and testing, being alone often when husband away, battling with blood sugars because of age/hormones playing havoc and illnesses due to long-term antibiotic use, her suggested level of testing is just unrealistic. She didn't have a response so I just said that testing is what keeps my sugars at a reasonable level as I test and act of the results I.e, change basal rates and/or correct. I also don't feel hypos until quite late (under 3) so I would rather catch lowering BSs early and treat them rather than end up with a disabling hypo involving more cost to the NHS. I fear the way things are going though.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 20, 2013)

Riri said:


> Just had my quarterly review at the pump clinic. Consultant has never mentioned testing frequency before but today she said that I should be aiming to test between 4/5 times a day.



I would hope if someone said that to me that they were using that figure as an absolute minimum, rather than any kind of upper limit!


----------



## Riri (Aug 20, 2013)

Hia - maybe so. But I get the feeling it's a message that's being fed to all NHS diabetes nurses, doctors and GPs. My own GP asked me if I'd heard that reent research was showing that diabetics test too often (hint hint)!! I quickly told him that he should try balancing diabetes levels on a pump with only 4-6 tests per day. Probably some can do it but I know I couldn't as things stand. If my levels ever get to the point of being the same for even 2 days running then maybe there's a chance.


----------



## Redkite (Aug 20, 2013)

I think people being considered for pump therapy are told they must be prepared to test at least 4/5 times a day.  It's a minimum, not a limit!  It irks me to hear people say "diabetics" test too often - do they think it's an enjoyable activity?!!  There are studies that show a link between each extra test and a reduction in Hba1c.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 20, 2013)

Riri what your consultant said sounds daft

I test about 6 times a day as breakfast & tea are my worst times even when everything is right. So test 2.5 hours afterwards as I find I can react better by knowing what's going on.

Diabetes isn't a one size fits all so you test to what your requirements are


----------



## Riri (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for comments. I know, diabetes it so individual and to try and generalise by saying everyone should text x amount of times I think adds additional pressure on people. As you say, you test for a reason and literally for the good of your health not for fun!


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 21, 2013)

*i won! (kinda)*

as the title says - i actually won my argument about allowances for medication/medication reviews etc

so i am not to have another review until july 2014.

got 4 vial of novo a month 
2 boxes of multi clik lancets
8 - yes 8 boxes of testing strips

and a spray to remove the adhesive - had the choice of plain or citrus

how ever i did argue about them taking my novo & lantus cartridges off my medication list - they will be added back on but only 1 box of each

cant have it all i guess......


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 21, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> how ever i did argue about them taking my novo & lantus cartridges off my medication list - they will be added back on but only 1 box of each



Woooo hooooo!! Brilliant news 

FWIW I've only got a couple of cartridges of Lantus in the fridge left over from MDI days as an emergency MDI backup. In 2 years I've not needed then at all, so I would say a box of each would be plenty and just keep them till they run out of date, then get some more 'just in case'. 

I haven't bothered with Novo carts, if I need to switch to MDI for a few days I'll just use an old fashioned insulin syringe and Novo vial like the old days!


----------



## Redkite (Aug 21, 2013)

Great news Laura, and about time too!!


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 21, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Woooo hooooo!! Brilliant news
> 
> FWIW I've only got a couple of cartridges of Lantus in the fridge left over from MDI days as an emergency MDI backup. In 2 years I've not needed then at all, so I would say a box of each would be plenty and just keep them till they run out of date, then get some more 'just in case'.
> 
> I haven't bothered with Novo carts, if I need to switch to MDI for a few days I'll just use an old fashioned insulin syringe and Novo vial like the old days!



You are braver than me mike with syringes, I hated them when I was on mixed insulin

My lantus I think has 3 more years til it expires but sadly my novo cartridges expires June next year

I am glad I got somewhere for a change


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> as the title says - i actually won my argument about allowances for medication/medication reviews etc
> 
> so i am not to have another review until july 2014.
> 
> ...



Excellent news Laura  Such a shame you had to go through all that before they decided to be reasonable


----------



## trophywench (Aug 21, 2013)

I said OK to no cartridges, but insisted they put disposable syringes on.

If I needed Levemir in an emergency, I'd show up at A&E if the surgery wasn't open.  You can't do multiple jabs all over a weekend or overnight, can you?


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 21, 2013)

trophywench said:


> I said OK to no cartridges, but insisted they put disposable syringes on.
> 
> If I needed Levemir in an emergency, I'd show up at A&E if the surgery wasn't open.  You can't do multiple jabs all over a weekend or overnight, can you?



Oh, I'd been told I still needed to have supplies in the fridge & get new ones near expiry.

Have I been told wrong?


----------



## Redkite (Aug 21, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Oh, I'd been told I still needed to have supplies in the fridge & get new ones near expiry.
> 
> Have I been told wrong?


It's up to you.  What you must have is access to injectable fast-acting insulin of some kind, in case of pump failure.  We do choose to keep novo and levemir cartridges in the fridge (have never used the levemir as it happens), and if going on holiday we take both types with pens.  Someone recently posted about their pump being stolen on holiday and needing to revert back to MDI - always better imo to have what you need rather than having to schlep over to the nearest hospital!


----------



## Riri (Aug 21, 2013)

His Laura, not wrong as I have cartridges for my pen as spares in my fridge. Diabetes team and GP arranged this together when I first when on the pump.


----------

